

Ask HN: Who is Co-founding? (December 2013) - boggzPit


======
MediaSquirrel
I created Buttr, a p2p grocery shopping service. We pair people with dedicated
buyers who choose their groceries and deliver them to their door. Unlike
Instacart, Buttr shoppers decide which items to buy and charge a flat fee, no
markups.

Buttr is live with a handful of paying subscribers, buying a few thousand
dollars a month in groceries. I hacked the product together myself using
Zapier and open source ecommerce software. Previously, I served as the
founder/CEO of a funded crowdsourcing company ($1.1M from Google & Mitch
Kapor) that was acquired last year.

The ideal partner has co-founded a funded company before and witnessed first
hand the bullshit and emotional craziness that comes with the territory, and
despite everything, wants to do it again. My goal is to build a big, valuable
company with a fanatical customer base. Raising money and impressing VCs is a
means, not an ends. Hopefully you feel the same.

You should be extremely technical yet understand that technology is only a
means to an end, a tool for man to judged only by how it helps men (and women)
achieve. Though able to solve the hardest of problems, you should endeavor to
architect solutions in a way that avoids or bypasses the most challenging
problems altogether. Operating leverage--your ability to do so much with so
little--not technical brawn, should be your claim to fame.

Interested? Email me at matt@buttr.co

------
bjoerns
I've built SpreadGit (www.spreadgit.com), a version control system for Excel
that doesn't suck. started as a side project a couple of months ago which
turned into my full time job.

I've cobbled SpreadGit together myself (mostly in Python) and it's live with a
number of paying subscribers. Looking for a UI/UX/designer/JS guy to join the
ship as a co-founder. am fully bootstrapped and want to ride this wave for as
long as possible.

if you are interested, email me at bjoern@spreadgit.com. thanks!

~~~
ludicast
Not looking to pair (plus not a python/excel/ui guy), but dropping a note to
say this seems like a great idea. Plus you have a huge market in the financial
industry (obviously), which is where the pain points mean $.

------
gullyleft
Designer-preneur here.

Made (app.groundbreakr.com) for Watsi over a weekend to demo the concept. It's
not usable, but I'm open to completing it.

It uses a JSON feed from Watsi to display projects, but would need a deeper
relationship with them for this model to actually work. Have a relationship
for current project.

Have been running some experiments in the Quantified Self/social fitness
space. Am looking to sync up with some founder ready devs.

Existing code/working app/traction, but we'll consider it a new project; I'd
like to meet some really great Rails and frontend peeps to startup with. Open
to joining an existing team as well.

I've got lots of excited friends who code Rails, but aren't the type of people
I would create a company with. I'm all in.

If you're interested, let me know. would love to chat!

trauma.barbara@gmail.com

------
CptCodeMonkey
Just separated from a company over some employment contract issues. Taking it
easy for the month and working on my own stuff, still I would be open with
working on any cool idea's for equity or better money.

Quick background on me: prefer backend/data mongering ( high tides in my
career was ~1-1.2 Billion pageviews/month and 300GB of data collected/day )
but I do have an understanding of CSS 2&3 ( done a few contracts for Conde
Nast's clients ). Primary work in Python but worked professionally with Java,
PHP, and Ruby ( no more Rails ).

Currently working on a CherryPy like overlay to twisted web ( similar object
graph to endpoints but with all of Twisted's strengths & capabilities ) and a
ZMQ mobile/web/desktop notification system ( QT4 & Sencha Touch 2 for other
systems).

------
nicholas73
Looking to team up to build Internet of Things products. Open to new ideas as
well.

I'm an electronics guy. I can build circuit boards and code webapp or device
level.

I'd be interested to work with designers and coders, both for mechanical
design and for the app / market page.

Email is at: nicholas73@gmail.com

------
datacog
Need a full stack web developer. HTML/CSS/JS Cakephp,

~~~
boggzPit
Can you give us some more information about your project?

~~~
datacog
www.predikt.co

[https://angel.co/predikt-2](https://angel.co/predikt-2)

could you respond via the angelist job posting please?

------
GrahamsNumber
Alright, I guess I'll give it a go since there doesn't seem to be a lot of
interest.

I'm looking for a Designer/UI/UX guy: \- Must have a good sense of design \-
Must be able to mock up web pages & user interfaces \- Must be able to do
image editing - including stuff like logos, sketches, demo images

Bonus for HTML/CSS/JS/Bootstrap, but I can do that myself (I just lack design
skills)

This is just for a side-project I'm working on (very niche SAAS analytics web
app). Looking to launch an MVP sometime early next year (Jan-Feb). Time
commitment shouldn't be anything significant, a few weekends/evenings over the
next couple of months (varying depending on if you want to do front-end stuff
or just design). Compensation is not-insignificant (I'm not greedy) percentage
of whatever this thing makes (if anything). For more details, shoot me an
e-mail (check profile)

